

[video] If Star Wars Was Released In 1950 Trailer - Freebytes
http://wilwheaton.typepad.com/wwdnbackup/2010/05/the-empire-strikes-back-1950.html

======
Rhapso
they are right! Star wars was just a remake of Flash Gordon!

------
JoeAltmaier
Wow. No Yoda?

~~~
hga
No, he's there at the very end in the lower right hand corner. See this side
by side version of the "premake" and real versions:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zyQowUPIrVs>

